# will u shut up....



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

yesterday I brought the noisiest box of silent crickets ever! maybe in the past I've been lucky, to get an odd noisey male or 2 but this box is like sounds of the rain forest. I thought it was quite nice yesterday bit of background noise but its wearing very thin now, doing their little jiggity dance and waggling about - pipe down! :bash:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

That used to annoy me to, so I placed them far far away, only bringing them back to be lead to their deaths (little sadistic :devil I mean, to the hungry mouth of my leo.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

Mozart said:


> That used to annoy me to, so I placed them far far away, only bringing them back to be lead to their deaths (little sadistic :devil I mean, to the hungry mouth of my leo.


:lol2: that sounded very sinister :devil: , I usually keep feeders in my bedroom to avoid freaking visitors out, these ones r def not going upstairs!

We're on the very slow process of my hubby agreeing to a roach colony maybe this will speed the process lol


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

As annoying as crickets are being the devils spawn, i actually find the "chirping" to be therapeutic - it really eases me out, well it did when i used them.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> As annoying as crickets are being the devils spawn, i actually find the "chirping" to be therapeutic


me too


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> As annoying as crickets are being the devils spawn, i actually find the "chirping" to be therapeutic - it really eases me out, well it did when i used them.





ambyglam said:


> me too


wierdos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

stokesy said:


> wierdos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i agree! how can that be nice! lol... mine are in my bedroom, so if one escapes and doesnt get eaten... when your trying to sleep a chirp in your ear constantly gets damn annoying!


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> As annoying as crickets are being the devils spawn, i actually find the "chirping" to be therapeutic - it really eases me out, well it did when i used them.


I find them Therapeutic in the box because I know where they are as soon as one gets loose and starts chirping it drives me crazy. :bash:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

I stopped using crickets after they drove me insane and kept ecaping. I now only use locusts. lol


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

they could never be as noisey as the ones i got the other week even when i put them in the shed in the back garden i could still hear them even next door said they could hear them and had woke them up early morning.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

my beardy gets crickets very occasionally cos i really cant stand the noise they make, it drives me bonkers, he gets mostly hoppers lol


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I never use crickets now just these guys...








Also got a colony of mealies and I'm going to start breeding my own locusts soon too :2thumb:


----------



## Shipoopi (Jul 21, 2010)

In 6 years, I have yet to buy a tub of "silent" crickets that were actually silent.

Mind you, I'm so used to it, I barely notice. That and a VERY loud male crestie does his level best to drown out the noise! :lol2:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

i thaught i was being clever buying like 1000 black crickets as they dont chirp, now im suffering with the sound of them climbing all over the faunarium their in -.-


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

thats what happened with my crickets:bash:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol! Use roaches...the way forward. Don't understand why they aren't popular in pet shops :s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Lol! Use roaches...the way forward. Don't understand why they aren't popular in pet shops :s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might start using roaches, cause im going deaf in one ear from my bloody crickets. lol


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

snakeman8 said:


> I might start using roaches, cause im going deaf in one ear from my bloody crickets. lol


They are so much easier man! 

Literally they can't fly or climb up plastic..that's Dubia roaches (the pathetic ones haha)! But they are an awesome feeder. Oh and they aren't very fast either!

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> They are so much easier man!
> 
> Literally they can't fly or climb up plastic..that's Dubia roaches (the pathetic ones haha)! But they are an awesome feeder. Oh and they aren't very fast either!
> 
> ...


my mums not happy about me buying them as a feeder now and again never mind a colony


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I think the reason they are not as popular in shops is that they are quite expensive compared to crickets... so really having your own colony is probably the way forward!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

ambyglam said:


> I think the reason they are not as popular in shops is that they are quite expensive compared to crickets... so really having your own colony is probably the way forward!


How much are crickets? Never bought them lol. I get 400 roaches for £20 which is £5 for 100...? 

But the big pet stores could do them much cheaper as they would sell them in a bigger scale than people on here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

iDomino said:


> my mums not happy about me buying them as a feeder now and again never mind a colony


My dad was like that too, he was like "I'm going to throw them out the house go get some worms!" lol. But then he saw they couldn't even climb out of a box an inch high...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

thats quite cheap, a shop near me is like 2.50 for 12 or something!

crickets are usually about2 pounds for a small box...which has between 25 to 100 odd depending on size x


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

ambyglam said:


> thats quite cheap, a shop near me is like 2.50 for 12 or something!
> 
> crickets are usually about2 pounds for a small box...which has between 25 to 100 odd depending on size x


2.50 for 12? Lol. What size we talking though?

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Lol! Use roaches...the way forward. Don't understand why they aren't popular in pet shops :s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Bosc's fav food is roaches up to point where him will turn his noise up at crix but goes wild for roaches.

Where oh where did you get a big bag, yesterday bought 2 tubs at 2 quid each he ate both tubs.
4 quid a day on roaches is getting expensive he might as well take up clubbing, smoking and fast cars as well and completely clear me out.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> My Bosc's fav food is roaches up to point where him will turn his noise up at crix but goes wild for roaches.
> 
> Where oh where did you get a big bag, yesterday bought 2 tubs at 2 quid each he ate both tubs.
> 4 quid a day on roaches is getting expensive he might as well take up clubbing, smoking and fast cars as well and completely clear me out.


Look on the feeder classifieds on here you can get much better deals  especially if you buy more

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

tried roaches once................ crestied loved em..... beardies wouldnt go near them not even the one who is an eating machine, kinda disappointed tbh as i thought they would be a guaranteed hit!
I also dont like the thought of them anywhere near the house. its a mind thing, you think roaches u think dirt.
and mention them to anyone outside the hobby is a no no.
i will stick with hoppers and morios with the occasional cricket.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i feel your pain iv had a huge beast of a cricket in my viv for weeks now and cant bloody find it. iv had the viv ripped apart twice now which is no mean feat with about 13 plants and loads of vines and branches and rocks. it makes it worse that its one of those high pitched screeching ones that dosnt stop all night and constantly wakes me up and the viv is downstairs and behind 2 closed doors:devil:

i swear it when i set my eyes on that little f:censor:ker it will die the true death when mr beard face's jaws come crushing down on its screeching little head :whip:

and yeah it has got personal now :lol2:


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> i feel your pain iv had a huge beast of a cricket in my viv for weeks now and cant bloody find it. iv had the viv ripped apart twice now which is no mean feat with about 13 plants and loads of vines and branches and rocks. it makes it worse that its one of those high pitched screeching ones that dosnt stop all night and constantly wakes me up and the viv is downstairs and behind 2 closed doors:devil:
> 
> i swear it when i set my eyes on that little f:censor:ker it will die the true death when mr beard face's jaws come crushing down on its screeching little head :whip:
> 
> and yeah it has got personal now :lol2:


Very true, i got medieval on a few that did my swede in.
Defrosted a pinky wrapped the pinky and crix together in cling film.
Crix now smell of pinky juices

Add to viv, wait for Bosc to relentlessly chase them round the viv because they now smell of treat food.

No survivors.:devil:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

BoscMonster said:


> Very true, i got medieval on a few that did my swede in.
> Defrosted a pinky wrapped the pinky and crix together in cling film.
> Crix now smell of pinky juices
> 
> ...


its a good idea but a pinkie makes up 2/3's of my female tree dragons body size :lol2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Fionab said:


> tried roaches once................ crestied loved em..... beardies wouldnt go near them not even the one who is an eating machine, kinda disappointed tbh as i thought they would be a guaranteed hit!
> I also dont like the thought of them anywhere near the house. its a mind thing, you think roaches u think dirt.
> and mention them to anyone outside the hobby is a no no.
> i will stick with hoppers and morios with the occasional cricket.


Haha! Yeah I know all my mates are like why the F do you have roaches lol. 

But the thing is they are that dirty eat fruit and veg  lol. But yeah they are disgusting lol.

Nav




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> its a good idea but a pinkie makes up 2/3's of my female tree dragons body size :lol2:


As long as the accused cricket smells like his fav food, there is no escape.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> As long as the accused cricket smells like his fav food, there is no escape.


if you wanna buy a cheap roach colony ask firedragon, hes in south wales and very reasonable


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> if you wanna buy a cheap roach colony ask firedragon, hes in south wales and very reasonable


Legend :no1:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Legend :no1:


he only lives up the road form my missus, if my mum wernt so against roaches i would be sorted with him being so close


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> he only lives up the road form my missus, if my mum wernt so against roaches i would be sorted with him being so close


Emailed and sorted he's bout 10 miles away, where you from?


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> Emailed and sorted he's bout 10 miles away, where you from?


caerphilly


----------

